# FS: Suunto X-Lander



## OK RJ (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

First of all, long time! Life has been keeping me busy in one way or another, but I am glad to see this place is still rocking right along. Hopefully you are all doing well, or as well as can be expected... :)

I have a very good condition Suunto X-Lander Military for sale. It comes solo without a box or papers. The strap is perfect, and so is the rest of it, for the most part.

Specs- http://www.suunto.com/xlandermilitary

Price- $250 via PayPal, and shipping will be on me. FS in CONUS (48 only), and payment via PayPal only please.

Shipping- Like I said above, shipping is on me. I'm currently deployed, so I won't be shipping it to you until I get back sometime in September. Just want that clear now to avoid confusion.

Other Info Required- Let's keep this in the US Only, since I have had some shitty experiences in sales and shipping across the pond.

**It will need a new battery kit from Amazon. The kit includes a new battery, cover and O-ring seal, and can be had for ~$10 plus shipping. 

Here is a link to the kit on Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NG9H5U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AU8KF031TC39C


----------

